# Trout. Stocking Time



## garhtr

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/trout-stocking-dates
It's time to catch trout ! Maybe dinner 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## 9Left

sounds fun garhtr...Don’t know why...but I have just never gotten into catching the stocked trout in the spring...Even though they are farm raised, I bet they taste great on the grill


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> sounds fun garhtr...Don’t know why...but I have just never gotten into catching the stocked trout in the spring...Even though they are farm raised, I bet they taste great on the grill


 Actually I'm not that big on eating them, I'll take saugeye instead, but grilling is the way to go with the trout--IMO. I do catch a few most years especially when streams are dirty but some of those places get fairly crowded and I avoid them especially if the weather is nice. I mainly post the dates hoping some folks will get the youngsters out. Many of the releases have some nice youth events with prizes and tagged fish, they get crowded but it seems like the kids really enjoy it.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## crappiedude

I'm not normally a fan and generally I leave them to the folks who are stuck shore fishing but I got to say with all this flooding I may have to get out for at least a day or 2.
If I go and get a few I will definitely put them on the grill.


----------



## Bobbyroy

I went to Isabella today. It was a bust for me. Had planned on paint creek but checked the outflow and didn’t waste the trip. Saw a few caught but not the numbers that I thought. I was just dying to get a line in the water


----------



## Bait catcher

they been catching them at possum creek for a couple weeks now.I went twice but struck out both times


----------



## BrodyC

I haven’t fished for the stocked trout since I was a kid. Wanted to get out today but other things got in the way. How long do the trout usually live after stocked if they aren’t caught?


----------



## garhtr

BrodyC said:


> I haven’t fished for the stocked trout since I was a kid. Wanted to get out today but other things got in the way. How long do the trout usually live after stocked if they aren’t caught?


 They will live until waters get to 70 give or take a few degrees. I often fish weeks after the initial stocking, the crowds thin out and there are still plenty of fish to be caught. As the waters warm night time can be good.
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## chadwimc

Does anybody know if the stocking happened today???


----------



## Nategreat208

anyone know if they stocked stonelick yet?


----------



## Tom 513

I think today was Trout day at Rush run, wonder how crazy that was? I like your idea Garhtr of going at a later date for the left overs, plus I've been wanting to fish RR


----------



## Tinknocker1

9Left said:


> sounds fun garhtr...Don’t know why...but I have just never gotten into catching the stocked trout in the spring...Even though they are farm raised, I bet they taste great on the grill


their not bad in a smoker .... i catch a few fishing for gills their fun on a 1 wt ...


----------



## garhtr

Nategreat208 said:


> anyone know if they stocked stonelick yet?


 Stocking schedule says May 5, Stonelick is one of the places with a youth event also.
Good luck and Good fishing!


----------



## garhtr

Tom 513 said:


> I think today was Trout day at Rush run, *wonder how crazy that was?* I like your idea Garhtr of going at a later date for the left overs, plus I've been wanting to fish RR


 It's been awhile but I've watched them being stocked before, it's an amusing spectacle, people line the bank as close as they can get to the fish truck. I always thought they should make it catch and release for a week or 10 days .
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## chadwimc

garhtr said:


> Stocking schedule says May 5, Stonelick is one of the places with a youth event also.
> Good luck and Good fishing!


May??? A trout wouldn't last a day in Stonelick in May. The water is too warm by May...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

chadwimc said:


> May??? A trout wouldn't last a day in Stonelick in May. The water is too warm by May...


Thats what it says....


----------



## Tyler Curry

chadwimc said:


> May??? A trout wouldn't last a day in Stonelick in May. The water is too warm by May...


I think the whole stocking trout in Ohio is such a waste. The fish die in stonelick and many other lakes so quickly. I would be in favor of using that money for stocking more of other species that the state already stocks such as Perch or Saugeye. Just my 2 cents. 
I would love to be able to go out and catch more perch like this.


----------



## chadwimc

Rush Run was packed today. Elbow to elbow. Parking lot was full at 7:30. They were parking on the road to the lot and the boat ramp. Only saw a few caught...


----------



## Nategreat208

garhtr said:


> Stocking schedule says May 5, Stonelick is one of the places with a youth event also.
> Good luck and Good fishing!


yeah i was up there today and that's what they said. they release them about a week before the youth event cause in the past they be fished out before the event so im gonna try somewhere else and let the kids have some fun


----------



## ignantmike

look's like the bucket brigade was out in full force


----------



## Tom 513

chadwimc said:


> Rush Run was packed today. Elbow to elbow. Parking lot was full at 7:30. They were parking on the road to the lot and the boat ramp. Only saw a few caught...
> View attachment 257259
> View attachment 257260


Is that trout from this year's stocking? Looks big for a stocker

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Tom 513 said:


> Is that trout from this year's stocking? Looks big for a stocker
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


 I thought the same thing----- but ODNR stocked a few (300 I think ) around Thanksgiving and they were nice size-- could be a leftover from fall ???
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## chadwimc

I'm sure it was from the fall stocking . Too big. And the old girl had powerbait, corn, two lures, and a treble hook in her. Poor beast was done for whether I come a long with a popeye or not...


----------



## Tom 513

chadwimc said:


> I'm sure it was from the fall stocking . Too big. And the old girl had powerbait, corn, two lures, and a treble hook in her. Poor beast was done for whether I come a long with a popeye or not...
> 
> View attachment 257307


Wow, now you said you were fishing Rush run, not Catfish paradise right? Lol

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

With all the high water at the lakes I went out and fished about a week after a stocking. It was a cool breezy day and but was made better because I caught a limit plus. I was surprised that almost all the fish we caught were about the size of the fish in chadwimc post #18.
I'm not much into fishing the trout stocking but these water levels made me drop into desperate levels to get out and fish anywhere (except a pay lake). Best part of the day was my buddy had a skunk and I was culling.


----------



## garhtr

crappiedude said:


> With all the high water at the lakes I went out and fished about a week after a stocking. It was a cool breezy day and but was made better because I caught a limit plus. I was surprised that almost all the fish we caught were about the size of the fish in chadwimc post #18.
> I'm not much into fishing the trout stocking but these water levels made me drop into desperate levels to get out and fish anywhere (except a pay lake). Best part of the day was my buddy had a skunk and I was culling.


 Good Job on the trout ! What was your bait of choice? And how was the crowd ??
Good luck and Good fishing!


----------



## crappiedude

Bait of choice was the ever popular Wally Word special Berkley PowerBait trout nuggets.
5 of the 6 fish I caught were on the cheesy looking ones (jar on left). On the other color I got 1 but missed a few others. My friend missed 3 or 4 and lost a few on the ones one the left. I thought the baits were a little large so I cut them in half. I was using a #8 hook but if I go again I will use a #6.
There was maybe 20 people there (coming and going) through out the time maybe 5 hours we fished.


----------



## garhtr

Back in the day we used mini marshmallows and I always cut those in half. When the water is clear I've seen guys kill-em on a wax worm fished on the bottom.
I always like a popeye tipped with a waxxie. 
Good luck k and Good fishing


----------



## chadwimc

I got another one with a bass lure in it. Some kinda sluggo type lure...


----------



## chadwimc

Bacon wrapped trout with lemon slices, olive oil, and lemon pepper on the grill...


----------



## chadwimc

Caught a crippled one...Dead eye, too...


----------



## dig_doug_l

Smoked Trout is Awesome !!!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## dig_doug_l

garhtr said:


> View attachment 257672
> View attachment 257673


Awesome!! Fly fishing in a lake or somewhere else ? (Not inquiring about location, just lake vs stream)...


----------



## garhtr

dig_doug_l said:


> Awesome!! Fly fishing in a lake or somewhere else ? (Not inquiring about location, just lake vs stream)...


That was a lake but just across the river in northern Ky. 
I'm guessing Ky stocks over a million trout each spring. I don't buy a trout stamp so I can't keep them there but I would like to smoke a few, that looks delicious. 
Good luck and Good fishing!


----------



## JIMS SVT

chadwimc said:


> May??? A trout wouldn't last a day in Stonelick in May. The water is too warm by May...


They used to stock then in like late October years ago also. That was nice. They stopped that though.


----------



## Smoke_N_Finn

Yummy, nothing like a pellet fed trout.......
Yuck, you guys are hilarious, following around the planting truck. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Smoke_N_Finn said:


> Yummy, nothing like a pellet fed trout.......
> Yuck, you guys are hilarious, following around the planting truck.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


 Sorry I failed to live up to your expectations, all that time I was catching those fish I thought I was enjoying myself---dang 
Good luck n Good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Sorry I failed to live up to your expectations, all that time I was catching those fish I thought I was enjoying myself---dang
> Good luck n Good fishing !


11 posts...maybe he'll learn


----------



## chadwimc

Smoke_N_Finn said:


> Yummy, nothing like a pellet fed trout.......
> Yuck, you guys are hilarious, following around the planting truck.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Well. Aren't *YOU* special. In a short bus kinda way...


----------



## crappiedude

Smoke_N_Finn said:


> Yummy, nothing like a pellet fed trout.......
> Yuck, you guys are hilarious, following around the planting truck.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Another unhappy person sharing his unhappy thoughts.


----------



## chadwimc

Trout with another vintage outfit...


----------



## garhtr

chadwimc said:


> Trout with another vintage outfit...
> View attachment 257980


Nice job ! 
Trout for dinner again 
I still have a pair of old Mitchell reels, I should dig them out and fish one soon.
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## hogtrman

I have a couple of old Mitchell's also. Have them mounted on light fiberglass rods. They are my creek fishing combos, and i enjoy fishing old honey holes.


----------



## 9Left

Smoke_N_Finn said:


> Yummy, nothing like a pellet fed trout.......
> Yuck, you guys are hilarious, following around the planting truck.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


.. well, i guess we shoulda been fishing for the naturally occurring,reproducing rainbows in SW Ohio...

.. oh , wait a minute, If you knew anything about rainbow trout, you would know that does not happen in SouthWest Ohio....So once a year stocking is what people get the chance to do here… Thanks for your input, Richard


----------



## Saugeye Tom

9Left said:


> .. well, i guess we shoulda been fishing for the naturally occurring,reproducing rainbows in SW Ohio...
> 
> .. oh , wait a minute, If you knew anything about rainbow trout, you would know that does not happen in SouthWest Ohio....So once a year stocking is what people get the chance to do here… Thanks for your input, Richard


HIS NAME IS richard?


----------



## chadwimc

Almost like his mama knew...


----------



## Pressman

I believe that's a Mitchell 304


----------



## garhtr

Pressman said:


> I believe that's a Mitchell 304


 I think you are correct on the 304.
The two I have are the 308 ultra lights. I could be mistaken but I think mine were purchased in the late 70' early 80's ?? From what I remember the bail springs were the weakness on the ulta- lights and one of mine was broken and I just flipped the bail manually , now I flip the bail on all my reels manually 
Good luck and Good trout fishing !


----------



## Cat Mangler

Saugeye Tom said:


> HIS NAME IS richard?


Hey Tom, I once knew a man named Richard Cranium, but he preferred we call him Dick.


On another note, I love fishing for stocked trout, it saves me from having to drive all the way to Urbana for bait. Flathead sure do like them fancy Chubs.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Cat Mangler said:


> Hey Tom, I once knew a man named Richard Cranium, but he preferred we call him Dick.
> 
> 
> On another note, I love fishing for stocked trout, it saves me from having to drive all the way to Urbana for bait. Flathead sure do like them fancy Chubs.


Oh my god it LIVES


----------



## Cat Mangler

Saugeye Tom said:


> Oh my god it LIVES


Lol Stay tuned, post coming shortly.

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Anyone make it to Clark lake over the weekend ? How was the bite and how crowded did it get ?
I may end up out near Caldwell lake next weekend, wouldn't be top on my list of places to fish but I'll (unfortunately) be in that area all W/ E and if rivers are up it'll be my back-up plan, Ive never fished there for trout but I'm sure it'll be crowded .
Goodluck and Good fishing


----------



## chadwimc

Vintage gear works again...


----------



## garhtr

chadwimc said:


> Vintage gear works again...
> 
> View attachment 258584


Nice Job !
Popeyes again ? Tipping ?
Good luck and Good fishing.


----------



## chadwimc

Got one on a popeye. The others on corn or powerbait


----------



## garhtr

Rocky Fork youth event tomorrow, anyone taking a youngster out??
In the past they have had some $100 dollar tagged fish. Gets pretty crowded ( adults after 4 I think ??) but the kids seem to enjoy it , have a blast n Good luck.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Rocky Fork youth event tomorrow, anyone taking a youngster out??
> In the past they have had some $100 dollar tagged fish. Gets pretty crowded ( adults after 4 I think ??) but the kids seem to enjoy it , have a blast n Good luck.


went 3 years ago with the grandson....he got 2 and said...Papaw,, to many people here , can we go to one of our other spots!!


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> went 3 years ago with the grandson....he got 2 and said...Papaw,, to many people here , can we go to one of our other spots!!


It does get a little "tight" fishing there but this cold weather might thin the crowd a little. I can't remember the last time this event has had decent weather, it's either muddy, windy, raining or cold, sometimes all of the above.
Good luck to anyone who gets there, hope you get a $$ Fish  and have Fun !
Don't forget your net and Good luck n Good fishing


----------



## garhtr

Anyone get to Rocky- frk for the youth event or fish after it was over ?? Another chilly day for the kids  I was wondering how dirty the water was and how the bite was.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Hit it in my area saterday for a hour in the c-bus area. One trout 3 dink gills. And lost 2 trout (i forgot how fast they are!)... 
Everything i landed came on this







tipped with a waxie 8 inches under a float. Other lost fish on power bait floated off the bottom. Might go back this week


----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hit it in my area saterday for a hour in the c-bus area. One trout 3 dink gills. And lost 2 trout (i forgot how fast they are!)...
> Everything i landed came on this
> View attachment 259654
> tipped with a waxie 8 inches under a float. Other lost fish on power bait floated off the bottom. Might go back this week


your used to catching them slow dumb saugeyes at night ..them trout are a little quicker they be like rainbow ninja's


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hit it in my area saterday for a hour in the c-bus area. One trout 3 dink gills. And lost 2 trout (i forgot how fast they are!)...
> Everything i landed came on this
> View attachment 259654
> tipped with a waxie 8 inches under a float. Other lost fish on power bait floated off the bottom. Might go back this week


i have about 50 0f those...black , pink, chartruse,, green, never saw a yellow one!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Saugeye Tom said:


> i have about 50 0f those...black , pink, chartruse,, green, never saw a yellow one!


My bad flash was on its chartruese


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeyefisher said:


> My bad flash was on its chartruese


Man. Ya Had me call the guys who make them...lol.


----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man. Ya Had me call the guys who make them...lol.


he gets me all the time !


----------



## Cat Mangler

Little late, but hit the stocking at sycamore state park last week. Tough bite, especially for day of stocking, but I gave up one short of limit. Lol









Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMS SVT

garhtr said:


> Stocking schedule says May 5, Stonelick is one of the places with a youth event also.
> Good luck and Good fishing!


What's the youth event all about?


----------



## garhtr

JIMS SVT said:


> What's the youth event all about?


I've only attended the Rocky frk youth event and it's been a few years since I've made the trip there but they had some tagged fish 
($ 100 tags) and prizes for the kids, my niece won a nice rod and reel a few years ago. At that time they had a archery shoot and some othet activities. 
If you get there let us know what it's like. 
Good luck and Good fishing!


----------



## chadwimc

Trout are still biting at Rush Run...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

chadwimc said:


> Trout are still biting at Rush Run...
> 
> View attachment 260241


O heck You just blew Garhtr's spot up BAD


----------



## chadwimc

Rush Run is privately owned???


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> O heck You just blew Garhtr's spot up BAD





chadwimc said:


> Rush Run is privately owned???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

chadwimc said:


> Rush Run is privately owned???


Lmao. No. Public....just yankin a chain


----------



## garhtr

chadwimc said:


> Rush Run is privately owned???


Sorry Chadwimc if my post came off in a negative tone-- Saugeyetom knows I like some solitude when I fish and that was a jab at me fishing with the crowd, we were just clowning around.
Certainly nothing wrong with fishing R R and I do fish it on occasion. 
Nice fish and they sure do color up nice in that clear water, good to see your keeping the smoker hot . 
Good luck and Good fishing!


----------



## chadwimc

Go during the week. When its cold and blowing snow. You'll have the place to yourself... From a few weeks ago...


----------



## EnonEye

Will be hitting up Stonelick on 5/5 with my 7YO granddaughter. Special kids event there that day but have been unable to get any real info about it like times, registration, etc. Can't be there in the A.M. due to her "world championship" soccer game at 11 but shouldn't matter, great thing about trout is they're usually very willing participants. Anyone with any info about that event please PM me. Also, anyone who looks down their nose at stock truck chasers has never caught and ate a fresh rainbow trout-ski, or... maybe they just don't like to have fun or...maybe just had a bad childhood or... I know, they fish only for those fish who naturally reproduce... ahhhh, that's it... we have a purist among us... shudder


----------



## garhtr

Anyone get to the youth event Sat or fish Stonelick over the W/E ? 
How was it ? 
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## COB

garhtr said:


> Anyone get to the youth event Sat or fish Stonelick over the W/E ?
> How was it ?
> Good luck and Good fishing !


Lakes in great shape and they are hitting well.


----------



## garhtr

COB said:


> Lakes in great shape and they are hitting well.


 Thanks ! Did you get go the youth event ?? I was curious what type of other activities they had for the kids if any.
Thanks for the info and Good luck n Good fishing


----------



## COB

garhtr said:


> Thanks ! Did you get go the youth event ?? I was curious what type of other activities they had for the kids if any.
> Thanks for the info and Good luck n Good fishing


No, I didn't have a kid. Swingy there coming back from turkey and didn't see anyone. I past years they have had a nice set up for the kids. I hope they did because this year is the first in a few years that nature cooperated. The lake has been packed all week.


----------

